# Fische umsetzen, bis wann möglich?



## JochenK (8. Nov. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

da nach nun längerer Bauzeit, ist unser neuer Teich so weit, dass theoretisch Fische eingesetzt werden können.
Da diese es im neuen Teich durch größere Tiefe und mehr Volumen im Winter wohl besser haben als aktuell im kleinen Teich, würde ich sie gerne noch dieses Jahr umsetzen.
Daher meine Frage, ist das noch möglich, oder schade ich den Fischen damit, da sie sich schon im "Winter-betrieb" befinden?

Es handlt sich um Goldis, Koi, Goldorfen, und einen Stör.

Danke für jede sinnvolle Antwort.


----------



## rainthanner (8. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fische umsetzen, bis wann möglich?*

Hallo, 

wir kennen deine Gegebenheiten nicht. 
Machbar ist es - aber nur im Notfall und i. d. R. gehen solche Aktionen nicht gut aus. Es geht den Fischlein sozusagen auf die Nieren. 
Besser du sorgst für eine Überwinterung im gewohnten Teich. Beachte die Wassertemperatur und halte das Wasser über den kritischen 4°C. 
- Wasserwechsel auch im Winter nicht vergessen. - 

Umsetzen kannst du die Fische dann im Spätfrühjahr, wenn die Wassertemperaturen bei stabilen 16°C sind.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## JochenK (8. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fische umsetzen, bis wann möglich?*

Hallo Rainer,

nun ich habe einen kleinen Fischteich der leider nicht all zu tief ist vom Vorbesitzer übernommen. Dort sind besagte Fische derzeit noch Zuhause.

Im hinteren Teil des Gartens ist nun der neue Schwimm/Fischteich nach NG entstanden, wo die Fische hin umziehen sollen.

Mein Gedanke war halt einfach, das es im neuen Teich durch die größere Tiefe für die Fische besser wäre im Winter. Aber wenn sich das eher suboptimal auswirkt, lasse ich sie bis 2010 im alten Teich, auch wenn ich den gerne endlich zu machen würde.


----------



## rainthanner (8. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fische umsetzen, bis wann möglich?*

wie geschrieben kenne ich die Gegebenheiten und somit die beiden Teiche nicht. 
Wenn Du es als besser erachtest, dann zieh sie um. Dein Gefühl zählt und wenns schief geht, bekommen wir das auch hin. 

Im _"leider nicht all zu tief"_en Teich und zusammen mit einem da sowieso nicht hingehörenden, weil im Winter nicht still haltenden Stör macht die Überwinterung von Koi und Co absolut keinen Sinn. Vielleicht ist es besser, in diesem Fall die Fische umzusiedeln. 

Den armen Stör könntest du bei der Gelegenheit gleich an einen Speisefischhändler verschenken. Oder selbst verwerten. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## JochenK (8. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fische umsetzen, bis wann möglich?*

Hallo Rainer,

welche Gegebenheiten würden dich denn noch interessieren?
Meinen lieben Stör mag ich nicht mehr hergeben, den hab ich in den letzten drei Jahren schon lieb gewonnen. Nebenbei ist nach allem was ich bisher gelesn habe über __ Störe, der neue Teich auch recht gut geeignet, da viel Schwimmstrecke vorhanden ist, und es keine Gefahrenpunkte gibt, an denen sich der gute "festschwimmen" könnte. Keine "Einbahnbuchten"


----------

